# Problem with Roland CAMM-1 CX-24



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a CAMM-1 CX-24 Plotter, but I cant get it to print. I have tried it on a laptop, and it works perfectly, but I t wont print on my Desktop PC. When I try to print using the PC, I just get a load of scratches, but on the laptop i get what i want. The settings on the laptop and the PC are exactly the same, but with the laptop, I used the istallation disk, which I cannot find. On the PC I used the Driver from Roland's website. The windows troubleshooter is no use, so can anyone help???
Both Computers are using Windows XP


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, But I fixed it!!!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please share with us how you fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

I just copied the folder 'spool' which contained the drivers to the PC


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## blues_mack (Mar 3, 2008)

This is an older topic, but I have landed here from the searchengine, and I suppose that I'm not the only one... 

From my personal experience, there is one more problem that might cause similar behaviour of Roland... If you have bad cable-separator for two printers (switch for A or B printer), that might also cause similar error.


And I have one Roland problem as well... Has anybody ever used Roland CX24 on Linux and where can Linux driver can be found?


----------



## SweetBabyGirl (Apr 12, 2008)

I need help when i put paper in and enter on roll it says bad positioning .... what do i do?? and how do i get it to print?? it was printing fine then the next day it didnt want to print anymore and i cant get it to work someone please help ..... email me [email protected] please n thank you


----------



## Splash 1 (May 29, 2009)

You can cheat by covering the light sensor at the front with a bit of tape, it's just in front of the strip on the left and looks like a couple of clear led's very close together in a hole:smooch:


----------



## pfreitasjcw (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello there 

I got a Roland Cutter Camm 1 CX-24, and i got mac with MACOS X with the virtual machine ( Windows XP installed )

My questions are:

1- Can i work with MACOS X ?

2- Is there any USB cable to work with the cutter?

I'm having a problem because i bought a new computer and i can't work with the cutter.

I'll wait foward for an answer.

Many Thanks


----------

